# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  الغلـــط

## هيثم الفقى

الغلط


نحن نعرف جميعا عيوب الرضا وهي الغلط والتغرير او التدليس او الاكراه او الاستغلال وسوف نتناول في بحثنا هذا عنصر من هذه العناصر وهو الغلط ونبين في تعريفه وانواعه وصوره .وقد نصت المادة 121 من المشروع:

(اذا وقع الغلط في ماهية العقد او في السبب او في المحل بطل العقد )


الغلط في القانون يخول إبطال الالتزام


إذا كان هو السبب الوحيد أو الأساسي؛


إذا أمكن العذر عنه


يخول الغلط الإبطال، إذا وقع في ذات الشيء أو في نوعه أو في صفة فيه، كانت هي السبب الدافع إلى الرضى


الغلط الواقع على شخص أحد المتعاقدين أو على صفته لا يخول الفسخ إلا إذا كان هذا الشخص، أو هذه الصفة أحد الأسباب الدافعة إلى صدور الرضى من المتعاقد الآخرمجرد غلطات الحساب لا تكون سببا للفسخ وإنما يجب تصحيحها


على القضاة، عند تقدير الغلط أو الجهل سواء تعلق بالقانون أم بالواقع أن يراعوا ظروف الحال، وسن الأشخاص وحالتهم وكونهم ذكورا أو إناثا




المبحث الأول


تعريف الغلط :

وهم كاذب يتولد في ذهن الشخص، أو حالة تقوم بالنفس تجعله يتصور الامر على غير حقيقته أي على غير الواقع . والوهم او غير الواقع قد يكون واقعة غير صحيحة يتوهم الانسان صحتها ، أو واقعة صحيحة يتوهم عدم صحتها . فالمتعاقد يتوهم امرا ويقوم بناء على ذلك الوهم بالتعاقد، ولكن سرعان ما يتبين الحقيقة والغلط الذي وقع فيه.

فهل يجوز ابطال العقد أم لا ، فمن يشتري ساعة اعتقادا منه أنها ساعة ذهبية ثم يتبين أنها من معدن اخر هل يجوز له ابطال العقد ؟

ومن هنا الغلط يجيز ابطال العقد سواء جوهري او او نفسي ولهذا وضعت ضوابط تكفل سلامة الارادة وضرورة الاستقرار من جهة اخرى ،فاذا توافرت تلك الشروط كان الغلط عيبا في الارادة ويجيز ابطال العقد .

ضرورة ان يكون الغلط جوهريا :

يتنازع الغلط فكرتان الفكرة التقليدية واخرى حديثة :


المبحث الثاني


فالفكرة التقليدية أو الموضوعية:

تحديد الغلط بحسب الامر الذي ينصب عليه الغلط .فالغلط يكون مؤثرا ويؤدي الى ابطال العقد اذا وقع في مادة الشيء أو في صفة جوهريه فيه أو في شخصية المتعاقد أو في صفه فيها كانت محل اعتبار عند التعاقد ، وعل العكس لا يكون الغلط مؤثرا اذا وقع في صفة غير أساسية في الشيء محل التعاقد أو اذا وقع في القيمة أو وقع في الباعث أو اذا وقع في الشخص او صفة فيه اذا لم تكن هذه أو تلك محل اعتبار عند التعاقد .

اما الفكرة الحديثة:

تقوم على البحث في اثر الغلط في ذاته على رضاء المتعاقد بالعقد ، فيكون الغلط جوهريا اذا كان المتعاقد يمتنع عن التعاقد لو لم يقع في الغلط أي لو كان على بينة من الحقيقة . ويكون الغلط غير جوهري اذا لم يكن المتعاقد يمتنع عن التعاقد لو علم بالحقيقة .فالعبرة بأثر الغلط على الرضا وليس بالامر محل الغلط ولهذا يطلق عليها النظرية الشخصية للغلط .


المبحث الثالث


صور الغلط الجوهري :

أولا : الغلط في صفة جوهرية في الشيء :

لغلط في صفة الشيء يكون جوهريا اذا كان هو الدافع الرئيسي الى التعاقد ، وتطبيقا لذلك قضى [ان بيع الاوراق المالية الصادرة من شركة حكم ببطلانها ، يجوز ابطاله للغلط الذي وقع فيه المشترى بشان صفة جوهرية في الشيء المبيع . وقضى بأن بيع شئ على انه قديم مع انه مجرد تقليد للقديم يجوز ابطاله للغلط ، ولا يلتزم النشترى برفع دعوى الابطال في ثمانية ايام من وقت العلم بالحقيقة لأن هذا هو ميعاد رفع الدعوى في ضمان العيوب الخفية ( في التقنين المدني القديم ) .أما هنا دعوىابطال للغلط ،وقضى بأنه اذا باع شخص ارضا على انها تحد الجهة البحرية بشارع طوله خمسة امتار ويتبين بعد ذلك ان ذلك الشارع لا وجود له مما يجعل الارض محصورة من جهاتها الاربع ولا منفذ لها يؤدي الى الطريق العام فان العقد يجوز ابطاله للغلط .

ثانيا : الغلط في شخص المتعاقد :

يكون الغلط جوهريا اذا كانت شخصيته محل اعتبار ويقع عادة في عقود التبرع وقد يقع في عقود المعاوضة ويقع العقد في ذات المتعاقد ، كالغلط في شخص الموهوب له او الوكيل او المزارع او الشريف . كما يقع في صفة جوهرية من صفات المتعاقد ، كأن يهب شخص لأخر مالا معتقدا ان رابطة قرابة تربطه به ثم يتبين ان هذه الرابطة غير موجودة ، وكأن يؤجر شخص منزلا لامرأة تحترف العهارة وهو لا يعرف ذلك حتى لو لم تباشر مهنتها في المنزل.

ثالثا : الغلط في القيمة :

يكون الغلط في القيمة سببا للابطال ، اذا كان جوهريا أي دافعا الى التعاقد ، ومن امثلة الغلط في القيمة ما حكم به القضاء من انه اذا اتفق صاحب البضاعة مع ماللك السفينة على ان يكون سعر النقل اما بحساب الحجم او بحساب الوزن طبقا لما يختارة صاحب السفينة.واختار هذا الاخير ان يكون السعر بحساب الحجم ، ثم تبين بعد ذلك ان السعربهذه الحالة ثمانية أمثال السعر بحساب الوزن ، ولم يكن صاحب البضاعة يعلم ذلك بدليل انه رفض التعاقد مع صاحب سفينة اخرى على سعر يقل عن السعر المطالب به ،فان صاحب البضاعة له في هذه الحالة ابطال عقد النقل .

رابعا : الغلط في الباعث :

يجوز ابطال العقد اذا وقع الغلط في الباعث الذي دفع الى التعاقد ، فاذا اشترى شخص سيارة معتقدا ان سيارته سرقت ثم اتضح غير ذلك ، كان واقعا في غلط في الباعث يعطيه الحق في الابطال . واذا اسـتأجر شخص منزلا في مدينة معتقدا انه نقل اليها ، له ابطال عقد الايجار ، بشرط أن يكون المتعاقد الاخر في الحالتين قد اتصل بهذا الغلط .ولكن لا يكفي غلم المتعاقد الاخر بالباعث وانما يجب ان يعلم بأن من يتعاقد معه واقع في غلط ،أي يعلم بأن السيارة لم تسرق وأن الموظف لم ينقل .

خامسا: الغلط في القانون :

لا فرق بين الغلط في الواقع والغلط في القانون ، فيجوز لمن وقع في غلط في القانون أن يطلب ابطال العقد . فاذا باع شخص نصيبه في التركة معتقدا انه يرث الربع ثم تبين انه يرث النصف ، فانه يكون واقعا في غلط القانون يجيز له طلب ابطال العقد واذا وهب شخص لمطلقته مالا معتقدا أنه استردها الى عصمته ، جاهلا أن الطلاق الرجعي يصبح بائنا بانقضاء العدة يكون واقعا في غلط في القانون له ابطال الهبه .

ويجب عدم الخلط بين جواز ابطال العقد لغلط في القانون ،وقاعدة عدم جواز الاعتذار بجهل القانون .فالذي يتمسك بجهله بالقانون يريد استبعاد تطبيق القاعدة القانونية وهذا غير جائز . أما من يطلب الابطال لغلط في القانون فهو لا يطلب استبعاد تطبيق القاعدة القانونية وانما يطلب تطبيقها .


المبحث الرابع


موقف المشرع من النظريتين:

لقد نظم المشروع الغلط في المواد 121-126 وبالرجوع الى تلك المواد نجد أنه قسم الغلط الى ثلاثة انواع هي :

1-الغلط المانع :

اذا تحقق هذا الغلط فانه يؤدي الى بطلان هذا العقد ،ويكون الغلط مانعا اذا وقع في ماهية العقد ، كمن يؤجر منزلا في مقابل اجرة سنوية قدرها 1000 دينار على حين يتصور الطرف الاخر انه يبيعه المنزل في مقابل ايراد مرتب لمدى الحياة 1000 دينار كل سنة أو اذا وقع في جنس المحل كمن يبيع شيئا معينا والاخر يتصور انه يشتري شيئا اخر ، او كمن يبيع شيئا مخصصا للنفع العام ، ففي جميع هذه الحالات لا ينعقدالعقد بسبب عدم وجود تطابق بين الارادتين فالغلط في هذه الحالات لا ينعقد العقد بسبب عدم وجود تطابق بين الارادتين ، فالغلط في هذه الحالات يحول دون انعقاد العقد .

2-الغلط المعيب للرضا :

نصت المادة 123 من المشروع على (1- يكون الغلط جوهريا اذا بلغ حدا من الجسامة بحيث يمتنع معه المتعاقد عن ابرام العقد لو لم يقع في هذا الغلط

2- يعد الغلط جوهريا على الاخص :

أ – اذا وقع في صفة جوهرية في اعتقاد الغالط او يجب الاعتداد بها كذلك لما يلابس العقد من ظروف ولما ينبغي في التعامل من حسن نية .

ب- اذا وقع ذات المتعاقد او في صفة من صفاته وكانت تلك الذات او هذه الصفة السبب الرئيسي في التعاقد )يظهلر من النص انه قد اخذ من النظرية الحديثة بالغلط ، حيث اعتد بالغلط الجوهري ،وحدد النص حالتين يكون فيه الغلط جوهري وهي الغلط في صفة جوهرية في الشيء ،والغلط في ذات المتعاقد او في صفة من صفاته ، وكانت هذه الصفة السبب الرئيسي في التعاقد .


حماية المتعاقد الآخر


اتصال المتعاقد الاخر بالغلط

من اهم المسائل التي تثيرها نظرية الغلط هي مسألة التوفيق بين مصلحة المتعاقد الواقع في الغلط ومصلحة الطرف الاخر في العقد .

فالاولى تقتضي تمكين الواقع في الغلط من التحلل من العقد وتستند الى مبدأ سلطان الارادة ،الذي يأبى الزام العقد بناء على ارادة معيبة والثانية تقتضي الابقاء على العقد وتستند الى ضرورة كفالة استقرار التعامل ، التي تأبى أن يفاجأ المتعاقد لاعتبار لدى المتعاقد معه لم يكن يدري شيئا عنه عند التعاقد .

وقد تعددت الأسس المقترحة للتوفيق بين هذه المصالح والاعتبارات المتعارضة .وقد اختار المشرع المصري صيغة مختلفة لتحقيق التوفيق المنشود ، فنص في المادة 120 من القانون المدني على انه ( اذا وقع المتعاقد في غلط جوهري جاز له ان يطلب ابطال العقد ، اذا كان المتعاقد الاخر قد وقع مثله في هذا الغلط ،او كان على علم به ، او كان من السهل عليه ان يتبينه)

ومن هنا تفرقة بين الغلط المشترك والغلط الفردي ، فالاول يؤدي دائما الى الابطال دون حاجة الى أي شرط اضافي اما الثاني فلا يؤدي الى الابطال الا اذا كان المتعاقد الاخر على علم بالغلط الذي وقع فيه المتعاقد معه أو كان من السهل عليه ان يتبينه .

وقد انتقد البعض ذلك ان الغلط المشترك هو الاخر لا يجب ان يؤدي الى ابطال العقد ، الا اذا كان الطرف الاخر في العقد يعلم ان هذا الغلط جوهري او كان يستطيع ان يتبين ذلك .

وهنا فان شرط علم المتعاقد بالغلط واستطاعته العلم به هو شرط لازم وكاف لحمايته في ان واحد وفي جميع الحالات بصرف النظر عما اذا كان الغلط فرديا او مشتركا .وبعبارة اخرى فهذا الشرط لازم في حالة الغلط المشترك لزومه في حالة الغلط الفردي

"""" حسن النية للتمسك بالبطلان :

اذا وقع المتعاقد في غلط جوهري وكان المتعاقد الاخر يعلم او يستطيع ان يعلم بوقوعه في الغلط على النحو المتقدم ثبت له الحق في التمسك بابطال العقد . وهذا الحق كغيره من الحقوق يخضع للرقابة فلا يجوز التعسف في استعماله سواء في القانون المصري او القانون اللبناني ومن ثم فقد نصت المادة 124 من القانون المدني المصري على انه ( 1- ليس لمن وقع في غلط ان يتمسك به على وجه يتعارض مع ما يقضي به حسن النية ،

2- ويبقي بالاخص ملزما بالعقد الذي قصد ابرامه، اذا اظهر الطرف الاخر استعداده لتنفيذ هذا العقد .)
وتطبيقا لذلك فاذا كانت المصلحة التي يبتغيها من تمسك بالبطلان للغلط مصلحة غير مشروعة ،كما لو وقع الغلط في عقد عمل بِشأن ديانة العامل او نشاطه النقابي بأن استخدام العامل على انه بدين معين ثم يتبين انه بدين اخر او على انه ليس له نشاط نقابي ثم تبين انه ممن لهم تاريخ في هذا النشاط فلا يجوز التمسك بابطال العقد حتى ولو ثبت ان الغلط جوهريا وان العامل كان يعلم بوقوع رب العمل بهذا الغلط

----------

